# clip relase button spring



## rylayne49 (Mar 1, 2013)

I took out the Release button and no problems. Now that I'm trying to put it back in, it almost gets there then stops like something is holding it. and it won't go the last 1/8 or 1/16". I don't want to force it. Any suggestions. The spring is in the far right position, there is nothing different from when I took it out 2 hours ago.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You might want to included what model Taurus you have. :smt1099


----------



## rylayne49 (Mar 1, 2013)

I made one from a needle, it was a straight spring anyway that sit behind the clip release button. Does anybody think that won't work?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Since the spring has been out of the pistol for more than 2 hours, it is obviously ruined, and you will have to replace the firearm! :smt033

Like VA said, it would help a lot if you told us the model number of the firearm you are working on.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

rylayne49 said:


> I made one from a needle, it was a straight spring anyway that sit behind the clip release button. Does anybody think that won't work?


:?:


----------



## USVI (Jan 14, 2013)

rylayne49 said:


> I made one from a needle, it was a straight spring anyway that sit behind the clip release button. Does anybody think that won't work?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Psst. Magazine, not clip.


----------



## jm38 (Jun 30, 2012)

are we talking magazines


----------

